# fir Bark? is it ok



## snakegirl17 (Jul 28, 2008)

is fir bark ok for tegus?


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Beazer (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldnt use it. I dont like using any barks like that. Best stuff especially for holding humidity are a soil mix (recipes online) or cypress mulch. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Meh, I would stay away from it as well. I don't how it is by you but up here you can only find the Fir bark that has already been dyed for color. Dyes=no good.


----------

